# Installazione Gentoo

## crispolo

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum e anche del mondo di Gentoo, non vogliatemene se le mie domande saranno stupide o gia' troppe volte proposte.

Sto cercando d'installare Gentoo per la prima volta seguendo questa guida:

```

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=3

```

il problema e' che arrivato alla configurazione della rete, non come andare avanti, durante la configurazione automatica mi chiede nome utente, dns, password, ma non so di chi e non so andare avanti, qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi per favore.

Grazie

----------

## cloc3

come dns puoi usare 208.67.222.222 , che corrisponde agli opendns. se non ti va bene, lo puoi cambiare in qualunque momento nel faile /etc/resolv.conf.

come nome utente va alla grande pippo, ma protetto da una password solida, mi raccomando (è uno username bersagliato dagli attacchi degli hacker dilettanti).

che ti potrei anche suggerire, ma con quache imbarazzo, per la verità.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

magari butta un'occhio qui per iniziare un percorso di autoaggiornamento, oppure impara ad utilizzare il man:

man passwd

man login

man 5 shadow

man ...

----------

## Onip

stai uilizzando pppoe-start, giusto?

In questo caso utente\password sono quelli che utilizzi per la connessione ad internet e solo tu li puoi sapere. Per quanto riguarda i dns vanno bene quelli che ti ha detto cloc3 oppure ricordo che c'era la maniera di riceverli automaticamente alla connessione del modem.

----------

## crispolo

Quindi se non ho capito male come nome utente metto il nome della mia connessione wifi e come password la wpa? 

Come DNS uso invece quello suggerito da cloc3.

Come connessione a casa ho l'ADSL, qundi utilizzero' il comando # pppoe-setup, giusto?

Grazie x aver risposto

----------

## Onip

sì, giusto.

una cosa sono utente\password di connessione, mentre un'altra sono utente\password di login al tuo sistema. sono entità differenti, e la seconda è solamente una tua decisione.

----------

## ago

Scusa, disponi per caso di una connessione via cavo ethernet?

----------

## crispolo

ho sia la connessione wifi che la possibilita' di tirare un cavo, mi consigli di fare con il cavo la prima volta e configurare successivamente il wifi?

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> come dns puoi usare 208.67.222.222 , che corrisponde agli opendns

 non è che sia il massimo ma attualmente preferisco 8.8.8.8, è anche più facile da ricordare.

Via cavo, tramite router (se dici di avere sia wifi che ehternet suppongo sia questo il tuo caso) è meglio.

Wifi è un poco meno immediato, per un neofita comporterebbe problemi aggiuntivi che è meglio risparmiarsi.

Nome utente: Il tuo nome od il tuo nickname vanno benissimo.

----------

## crispolo

ok, allora mi collego con il cavo. appena torno a casa provo e vi faccio sapere.

Grazie a tutti

----------

## ago

non ti resta che impostare manualmente un ip o utilizzare dhcp

----------

## Kernel78

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> attualmente preferisco 8.8.8.8, è anche più facile da ricordare.
> 
> 

 

interessante.

ma non è che questo google comincia ad occuprsi un po' troppo di tutto?

presto si metterà a farci anche le scarpe, o a preparci la colazione al mattino.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   attualmente preferisco 8.8.8.8, è anche più facile da ricordare.
> 
>  
> 
> interessante.
> ...

 

a dire il vero Google ha rilasciato i suoi dns pubblici a inizio dicembre del 2009

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a dire il vero Google ha rilasciato i suoi dns pubblici a inizio dicembre del 2009

 

evidentemente non lo sapevo.

questo cosa cambia?

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> a dire il vero Google ha rilasciato i suoi dns pubblici a inizio dicembre del 2009 
> 
> evidentemente non lo sapevo.
> ...

 

niente, esattamente come come non cambia nulla la tua constatazione sul fatto che google potrebbe farci le scarpe o la colazione ...

mi piace solo mostrare quanto sono saccente  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

Non andiamo km off topic  :Razz: 

Rimandendo in tema:

@crispolo

Una volta collegato il cavo, utilizzi il dhcp con:

```
dhcpcd eth0

o

dhclient eth0
```

Sempre supponendo che la tua interfaccia abbia quel nome.

----------

## djinnZ

ma kernel78 che torna a postare giusto per abbassarsi al mio infimo livello di comportamento è un avvenimento da celebrare  :Laughing:  che poi perseguitare su uno di quei biechi individui che in questi giorni si dedicano a martoriare poveracci alla soglia della prima estate da maggiorenni (e nel caso a rovinarla bocciandoli) sia cosa buona e giusta ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

@crispolo: dhclinet ti imposta lui /etc/resolv.conf ma nulla ti vieta (se conosci i parametri) di usare ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up ed i dns di google. Solo ricordati di reimpostare resolv.conf quando passi da una soluzione all'altra.

Ti anticipo che in rc.conf è meglio mettere rc_hotplug="net.lo !net.* !bluetooth" se vuoi scegliere tra wifi, wired ed offline senza bestemmiare.

----------

## crispolo

ciao a tutti, alla fine ieri non ho combinato nulla, non ho avuto tempo. oggi mi sono rimesso e collegando il pc al router con il cavo ha fatto tutto da solo.

ora xo- mi sono femato al punto di montare le partizioni 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=4#filesystems-apply

fine pagina. 

io ho seguitp gli esempi e quindi ho creato la directory boot (giusto?), ora pero' mi sorge un dubbio, devo creare anche le altre directory, ti /usr, /var, ecc..?

o fatto come nell'esempio posso andare avanti?

----------

## crispolo

inoltre, aggiungo al post precedente, se devo creare anche le altre directory, ipotiziamo /usr, scrivero' questo:

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

???

la mia tebella partizioni e' identica a questa

```
Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 30.0 GB, 30005821440 bytes

240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3876 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes

Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1 *        1        14    105808+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2         15        81    506520   82  Linux swap

/dev/sda3         82      3876  28690200   83  Linux
```

ad eccezione delle dimensioni delle partizioni e del relativo hd

----------

## ago

Come da linee guida, non postare 2 messaggi di seguito...modifica il precedente.

Ad ogni modo, è quasi inutile creare una partizione di boot, per ora segui il manuale, poi capirai le cose col tempo.

Non devi creare le altre cartelle perché non devi montarle altrove, crei /boot perché la monti su una partizione separata.

Se avessi creato più partizioni avresti potuto montare altre directory su altre partizioni..quindi perché no, /usr /var e cosi via  :Wink: 

----------

## crispolo

Chiedo scusa x il doppio post. Non ho capito l'ultimo pezzo:

...quindi xchè no /usr /var

Cosa vuoi dire?

----------

## ago

vuol dire che non c'è nulla di male a creare tutte le dir nel momento in cui devi montarle su altre partizioni

----------

## crispolo

Ok. Nel passo successivo devo estrarre il portage nella directory /usr, directory che pero' io non ho ancora creato, quindi che faccio? 

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr
```

e poi estraggo li?

----------

## ago

no, estrai prima lo stage e vedrai che /usr esisterà  :Wink: 

----------

## crispolo

ho fatto come hai detto e la dir /usr c'era. 

Grazie

----------

## ago

bene, quando hai terminato l'installazione marca come risolto.

----------

## crispolo

ciao a tutti, finalmente dopo un'intensa settimana ho trovato il tempo per proseguire e terminare l'installzaione

sono arrivato al punto 5.d.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=5

infondo alla pagina.

il pc in cui sto installando gentoo e' un amd64 x2, di conseguenza ho modificato il file /make.conf in questo modo:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

e' corretto?

infine, sempre al punto 5.d. parlano della variabile MAKEOPTS. questa variabile pero' all'interno del file /make.conf non compare, devo aggiungerla io? 

essendo poi il processore un dual core che valore devo darle? 

Grazie

----------

## k01

se non hai esigenze particolari puoi usare

```
-march=native
```

si, makeopts va aggiunta, e di solito si consiglia di mettere il numero di processori + 1, nel tuo caso quindi

```
MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

----------

## crispolo

ok grazie

----------

## crispolo

sono arrivato al punto 7.b. Installare i sorgenti

dando il comando:

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

ottengo come risposta:

```
important: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'

use eselect news to read news items

calculating dependencies...done

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "gentoo-source"

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: maybe you meant any of these: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources, sys-kernel/zen-sources, sys-kernel/xen-sources?

important: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'

use eselect news to read news items
```

cosa devo fare?

----------

## ago

devi scrivere gentoo-sources e non gentoo-source ( nota la 's' finale )

----------

## crispolo

rieccomi nuovamente qui a chiedervi aiuto, prima o poi riusciro' ad installare tutto, abbiate fede.

sto installando il kernel ed ho deciso di utilizzare essendo la prima volta genkernel, seguite le istruzioni a questo indirizzo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=7

ho dato il comando:

```
genkernel all
```

la prima volta il processo si e' interrotto dicendomi che c'era stato un errore, che pero' non ho pensato di segnarmi e riportarlo, ma ho ridato lo stesso comando e questa volta il processo e' giunto al termine. 

questo e' quanto ora visualizzo:

kernel compiled successfully, poi dei messaggi che se non ho tradotto male mi permettono di visualizzare dei parametri del kernel e poi:

```
WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...
```

e' normale? devo preoccuparmi? cosa devo fare? continuo con l'installazione?

Grazie

----------

## devilheart

Come minimo in qualche modo devi specificare la partizione root come parametro del kernel. Forse te lo fa già genkernel con qualche opzione, altrimenti dovrai modificare il file di config di grub (o quello che usi)

----------

## crispolo

per l'installazione moduli io non so cosa devo mettere come faccio?

----------

## cloc3

 *crispolo wrote:*   

> per l'installazione moduli io non so cosa devo mettere come faccio?

 

quando con make menuconfig, selezioni una voce con la lettera M, verrà compilata come modulo, se selezioni con l'asterisco, verrà compilata built-in, altrimenti verrà omessa del tutto.

qyesto può essere un riferiemnto interessante per orientare le scelte.

e tieni sempre un occhio ai suggerimenti del manuale.

----------

